# MeCoffee - No Delivery or Communication



## NashNash

Has anyone had any recent experience with the guys at MeCoffee? Can you please message me their contact details so I can call them.

I ordered and paid for my PID on 9th August - I didnt get any kind of email receipt. On the 23rd I received a despatch note via email but it still hast turned up (UK). Ive tried emailing them 4 or 5 times since I placed my order but I have had no response from them.

Im really dissapointed with the way these guys are doing business. Its just not fair on customer - I wish I had bought another brand - Caveat Emptor.

Anyway rant over. I will keep you updated. Otherwise the Silvia is great - if a little inconsistent due to temperature band. The Motta Convex tamper and Rancilio bottomless portafilter are useful additions.

Cheers!


----------



## froggystyle

Does the despatch note have details of the carrier?


----------



## 4085

If you paid by credit card, then contact them to explain. It is quite straight forward getting your money back through them


----------



## ImthatGuy

I have [email protected], which I've used to communicate with them several times

Also, from the website:

meCoffee

HW Mesdagstraat 66a

9718 HN Groningen


----------



## Pluppo

Hi, I just registered to this forum so I could reply to you. I live in Norway and the transit times they quote on their website is 2-5 days.

I ordered on the 20th of August, and got a message that the order was dispatched on the 23rd (same day as you!).

I sent an email to [email protected] on the 30th of August to say that my order was not received, but got no reply. Then I sent an message using the form on their website on the 1st of September, but got no reply.

I sent them one more email to [email protected] today (5th of September), and got no reply. Then I checked the mailbox and it had arrived today!

I sent an email to them to inform them that the package was received and I got a reply shortly after from Jan Branbergen at meCoffee apologizing for not replying sooner. Here was his comment:

We already know there is a much bigger variance in the shipping times than we state on our website, we just do not communicate this well.

So hang in there! It will arrive, its just that the shipping times are much longer than what they estimate on their website.


----------



## fierce5

Can somebody provide some updates and info on the sensor issue they had with the units they shipped around June or July of this year? Is this issue still happening? Are people having trouble with the unit?


----------



## 4515

fierce5 said:


> Can somebody provide some updates and info on the sensor issue they had with the units they shipped around June or July of this year? Is this issue still happening? Are people having trouble with the unit?


Suggest that you contact the supplier to get the most accurate update on any issues


----------



## fierce5

Any update on the communication with the mecoffee guys? Trying to buy one of these kits but no response from them so far


----------



## yaotechuang

I live in Taiwan , I ordered on the 14th of February but still not received, Has anyone had any recent experience, please contact to me . thanks


----------



## jazzleg

yaotechuang said:


> I live in Taiwan , I ordered on the 14th of February but still not received, Has anyone had any recent experience, please contact to me . thanks


I ordered on 28 Jan 2017. Got an email advising order had been shipped on 1 Feb. Received the package on 15 Feb. I'm located in Melbourne AU.


----------



## yaotechuang

jazzleg said:


> I ordered on 28 Jan 2017. Got an email advising order had been shipped on 1 Feb. Received the package on 15 Feb. I'm located in Melbourne AU.


Thank you for the information that I have received on March 5.

But I stuck in the 8 and 9 step. can you have a good suggestion for me . thanks

i have a silvia V3


----------



## NashNash

Just a quick update to my post in Sept. I eventually heard from MeCoffee and got my money back. Im glad I didnt do the mod in the end - its seems quite tricky to get right, and some reliability issues. Looking to upgrade to a used E61 machine now.


----------



## struna

I've ordered the PID form my Rancilio Silvia on 11.3.2018 and received an automated order confirmation with all details on 16.3.18, but there is no email response and i've send several of them in the time till today. Does anybody have a phone number of the company. Do they still operate / deliver? I've also paid via credit card - how can I make the refund procedure? Many tnx for help!


----------



## ashcroc

struna said:


> I've ordered the PID form my Rancilio Silvia on 11.3.2018 and received an automated order confirmation with all details on 16.3.18, but there is no email response and i've send several of them in the time till today. Does anybody have a phone number of the company. Do they still operate / deliver? I've also paid via credit card - how can I make the refund procedure? Many tnx for help!


No idea what the lead times are for these (worth checking the T's&C's incase it's mentioned) & easter may well have got in the way. If you can't get in contact with the seller then you need to contact your CC company to process a refund their end.


----------



## struna

Received it on Friday 6.4.2018... but the communication from meCoffee is still down to zero since I wrote several email regarding shipment and also technical questions regarding the additional sensor option installation.


----------

